# FET and antihistamine



## Tessykins (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi there, about 9 months ago I developed an itch on my hands and feet that was driving me mad.  I went to my GP who did bloods and sent me for a liver scan.  The scan came back clear but the liver enzyme levels were slightly raised (doc said that there were probably people sitting out in the waiting room with the same levels but just didn't know it!).  My blood was tested again in Jan and the levels had gone back to normal.  However, the itch is still there though it doesn't appear to be specific to hands and feet anymore but also arms and general body.  It really isn't too bad and I can manage it with antihistamines - I would take one of these about twice a week when the itch starts to annoy me (currently taking loratadine). I do suffer from hay fever though it only starts around May/ June time.

Anyway, I'm going for a FET in May and was wondering if antihistamines will be safe to take and, if so, which ones.  My clinic knows that I'm taking an anti-hist at the minute and they haven't mentioned it - I'm almost afraid to ask!  If push comes to shove though I would just ride out the itch during the 2ww and hope that it doesn't drive me mad! 

Thanks so much.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hiya,

Anti-histamines are prescribed if necessary in pregnancy so I can't see them being a problem during FET/2ww if needed. Chlorphenamine, cetirizine, loratadine are generally the ones prescribed. Don't know which one you take at present btu can't imagine it would be a problem. Do speak to clinic though and make sure they are aware of what you may potentailly be taking.

All the best for FET

Maz x


----------



## Tessykins (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks so much for your reply.X


----------

